# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  Joining Ikea Numerar benches?

## TJAY

Hi, 
So I've almost finished my Ikea kitchen install, and I've got to say for the money I'm bloody impressed with the quality, fit and finish of everything. For $3k we got a very nice, practical kitchen with more than just standard white doors. We priced a flatpack kitchen from elsewhere, and using stock standard white stuff they quoted $8k plus install for a similar set-up. 
The question I have is the best way to join the two Numerar benchtops? It's a L-shape kitchen. Should I take the laminate edging off where they'll join, seal the bare wood then use bench joiners? I'd really like to avoid the obvious join if possible that'd be there if I left the edges on.  
What's the best product to seal the edges before I glue and pull them together? 
Cheers,
Ben

----------


## andrewkafp

I also recently bought and installed an Ikea kitchen (follow my posts) $6500 inc all appliances ($1000 Bosch dishwasher too) When you order your benchtops, Ikea get them custom made at Laminex ltd. Laminex supplied me with raw edges (to be joined) and routed joining slots (and clamps) free of charge. I just put a light coating of PVA on the join and bolted them up. The benchtops were perfect.. Laminex do a fantastic job for Ikea.
You won't regret putting in the Ikea stuff. They are very good

----------


## arms

> I also recently bought and installed an Ikea kitchen (follow my posts) $6500 inc all appliances ($1000 Bosch dishwasher too) When you order your benchtops, Ikea get them custom made at Laminex ltd. Laminex supplied me with raw edges (to be joined) and routed joining slots (and clamps) free of charge. I just put a light coating of PVA on the join and bolted them up. The benchtops were perfect.. Laminex do a fantastic job for Ikea.
> You won't regret putting in the Ikea stuff. They are very good

  laminex dont do the tops they subcontract it out and whack a cop on top

----------


## dazzler

> whack a cop on top

  male or female?  :Tongue:

----------


## andrewkafp

Whoever Laminex sub them out to.. do a good job. They are well packed with plastic corners and bubble wrap, cut mm perfect, they also supply some strips of laminate. 
They route the joins at no extra charge and they line up perfectly.
But I suppose you're paying pretty good money for the "custom made" service. 
The sticker on the back did say "Customer.. The Laminex group ltd" so seems like they were outsourced.

----------


## arms

> Whoever Laminex sub them out to.. do a good job. They are well packed with plastic corners and bubble wrap, cut mm perfect, they also supply some strips of laminate. 
> They route the joins at no extra charge and they line up perfectly.
> But I suppose you're paying pretty good money forn the "custom made" service.

  you get nothing for nothing nowadays

----------


## UteMad

the few times i have been forced to deal with these types of kitchens we have set up a router and routered the join as per normal then used a conventional bench top joiners.. you have to router the side of the long side of the join back the the point of no bullnose or pencil round to get a proffessional joint.. its a fair bit of stuffing around and if the customer doesn't already have the stuff i'd push for a bench top company to supply already jointed as its prob cheaper and definately quicker  
cheers utemad

----------


## dazzler

Our montelli benchtops came with butchers mitres already done.  Top job!

----------


## arms

> Our montelli benchtops came with butchers mitres already done. Top job!

  
you will probably find that they are masons mitres ,what has a butcher got to do with joints (aside from knee joints)???????????????????/

----------


## dazzler

> you will probably find that they are masons mitres ,what has a butcher got to do with joints (aside from knee joints)???????????????????/

  It had butchers mitres written on the  quote!  
But who gives a rats...the things fit and it didnt take a professional to fit em and ordered them from a general hardware store. 
Next time I will remember to get them to email you to check with you.

----------


## arms

> It had butchers mitres written on the quote!  
> But who gives a rats...the things fit and it didnt take a professional to fit em and ordered them from a general hardware store. 
> Next time I will remember to get them to email you to check with you.

  i,d appreciate that ,we cant have different names for the same thing happening ,now can we  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:

----------

